# CVA Flintlock 54 cal muzzleloader value?



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 26, 2012)

What do you think a CVA Flintlock 54 cal muzzle loader worth used but in good shape? Thanks!!


----------



## Flintrock (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry but  there is no such thing as a CVA flintlock in good shape. The quaility of the lock keeps it from reaching  "good".


----------



## Whiteeagle (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't know what the value of your 54 cal is, but mine is priceless! The "QUALITY" of the lock on mine is as good or better than several other manufacturers locks. Mine is 40+ years old and works as good as when brand new. Take yours to a reputable gunsmith for an evaluation for a fair price. You may be surprised at the value, depending on the shape of the gun as well as the age!!!


----------



## stabow (Dec 27, 2012)

I would venture to say 300.00 to 350.00 but most of the locks were iffy I replaced mine with with a Davis Lock.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 28, 2012)

The CVAs aren't worth much.  I'd say $150-200 in good shape.  The T/Cs or Lymans are worth twice that.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 28, 2012)

Whiteeagle said:


> Don't know what the value of your 54 cal is, but mine is priceless! The "QUALITY" of the lock on mine is as good or better than several other manufacturers locks. Mine is 40+ years old and works as good as when brand new. Take yours to a reputable gunsmith for an evaluation for a fair price. You may be surprised at the value, depending on the shape of the gun as well as the age!!!



Mine is a caplock Hawken, and would not sell it..........
Built it from a kit 30+ yrs ago and still hunt with it
occasionally.....54cal puts the smackdown on deer.....
Balls blow right thru deer, and Maxi-balls usually knocks
them right over.............


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 28, 2012)

With a CVA it would depend on when it was built and which barrel and lock it has.

It might be worth as little as less than $100 and then again it might be worth as much as $400 or more.


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 28, 2012)

A small amount of responses that haven't a clue what they are talking about IMO.

A solid $275- 300 if its in good shape. CVA's these days are selling for more than a TC Hawken for some odd reason.

The locks are fine, its the *frizzens* that can be soft and not spark well, but it is an easy fix.

If its the Hawken or the Mountain Rifle, thats where the price will jump/dip.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## RickD (Dec 29, 2012)

Do a search for the muzzleloading forum...Join it,its free..Do a search for CVA rifles..You'll be surprised what you'll find...


----------



## stabow (Dec 29, 2012)

RickD I like the horn in your avatar you make that?


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 29, 2012)

RickD said:


> Do a search for the muzzleloading forum...Join it,its free..Do a search for CVA rifles..You'll be surprised what you'll find...



You'll find a lot that think you have to spend $3000 on a muzzle loader in order to get a good one.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 29, 2012)

FrontierGander said:


> You'll find a lot that think you have to spend $3000 on a muzzle loader in order to get a good one.



There are also a lot of folks on there that believe a $300 dollar rifle are just fine. Someone gave him the website so he could research more info on his rifle and probably find parts if he needs it or more help.


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 29, 2012)

deer creek products has all the cva stuff for sidelocks. Picked up a 58cal barrel for my cva hawken a couple weeks ago, along with other stuff i needed.


----------



## RickD (Dec 29, 2012)

stabow said:


> RickD I like the horn in your avatar you make that?



No the set was made by Chuck Burrows of Wild Rose Trading Company....


----------



## stabow (Dec 30, 2012)

I thought that look like Chucks work. Very nice.


----------



## Flintrock (Dec 30, 2012)

FrontierGander said:


> A small amount of responses that haven't a clue what they are talking about IMO.
> 
> A solid $275- 300 if its in good shape. CVA's these days are selling for more than a TC Hawken for some odd reason.
> 
> .



The only way to get a CVA flint to be worth $ 300 is to take $ 150.00 and tape it to the stock.


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 30, 2012)

as i said, some just havent a clue 

CVA Mountain Rifles in solid shape are selling in the $400+ range these days. They are gaining due to all the TC's being gutted and resold.


----------



## RickD (Jan 1, 2013)

FrontierGander said:


> as i said, some just havent a clue
> 
> CVA Mountain Rifles in solid shape are selling in the $400+ range these days. They are gaining due to all the TC's being gutted and resold.



I`ll have to agree with you on that one...


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 1, 2013)

FrontierGander said:


> as i said, some just havent a clue
> 
> CVA Mountain Rifles in solid shape are selling in the $400+ range these days. They are gaining due to all the TC's being gutted and resold.



What are you referring to when you speak about TCs being gutted and resold? I'm interested to know.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 1, 2013)

There isn't a "CVA Flintlock." To have any idea what it's worth, you'll have to specify which model. Some were junk, and some were solid rifles. I have a Mountain Rifle .54 flintlock that is extremely accurate, and has good lock time, throws good sparks. It has an American barrel, probably a Davis. You will not buy one of those cheap, nor would you have to tape $150 to the stock to sell it for $300. Some people are pure-out snobs who put down everything that isn't custom as junk. Some of the later CVAs were junk, but a lot of the older ones were good quality rifles. A tractor-trailer wouldn't hold the deer that I've killed with my old CVA Hawken caplock.


----------



## rhg1964 (Jan 1, 2013)

I was thinkin about getting into black powder but I quit golf cause those folks at the country club were too upity.  Ya'll sound 
a bit upity for my liken, too!


----------



## FrontierGander (Jan 1, 2013)

fishfryer said:


> What are you referring to when you speak about TCs being gutted and resold? I'm interested to know.



Renegades, Hawkens, these are just getting gutted out and sold off for parts. Its hard to sell a 54cal renegade and pull $200 out of them. Ive seen a new $750 hawken "with receipt" sell for $400. Thats a huge loss for a gun that was never shot. No value to hold or gain with them.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I haven't been in the gun buying market for some years now,and haven't seen,or heard of what you speak of. I bought a CVA Mountain rifle once in a closeout sale. Boy,what a piece of junk! The hammer fall wasn't enough to bust a cap. I gave the rifle to a friend,he says the barrel was very accurate. He found a replacement lock somewhere and shot it. I regret to say that rifle soured me on CVAs. The one CVA that I have experience with is not in the same class with a Thompson Center. A TC is not an original style, but is a solidly built, serviceable hunting,or sport shooting rifle. Some of the early TCs had Douglas or even Large barrels,they were incredibly accurate. I have one with a replacement Green Mountain barrel that shoots like a dream.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm not uppity when it comes to bp rifles in general, or CVA rifles in particular. I happen to own a CVA Bobcat and would love to have a couple more of em. Paid $65 for it brand new at Wal Mart. There is also a Traditions Deerhunter in the house, both of them shoot just fine.


----------



## HBC4570 (Jan 7, 2013)

built a cva 45 kentucky rifle kit gun(caplock) she had a spanish barrel
and was a tack driver.then comes the break-in, stole all my long guns.
i sure wish i still had that old kentucky gun.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 11, 2013)

rhg1964 said:


> I was thinkin about getting into black powder but I quit golf cause those folks at the country club were too upity.  Ya'll sound
> a bit upity for my liken, too!



I would have to agree!! Now i am positive they are all not this way but enough to put a sour taste in my mouth!!


----------

